# Turtle Creek area



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Launched around 8:30 and went 6 for 7. There is some very clear water out there and I think we fished some pretty dark water. I found some nice marks as we were pulling lines but at least we got six.

Rich "BrokenWing"


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Went 17 for 18 today between A and B Can. 
All custom huskys 60-75 back at 1.1MPH


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Went 6 for 10 north of cone to B can. Speed 1.1 with RR at 40 to 160 back. All fish came in the stained water. Nice meeting Ecnadnus


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

3 of us got 11, S of B can(4), 2 miles W of Niagers (6) & 1 just NE of Niagera. Most on Reefs 60 - 70 back at 1-1.3 mph. Helmet, chrome fruit loops and a couple customs. Nothing huge biggest was like 6-1/2 #s but all nice fish.

Thanks Jason Pelz for the trip. 

GOV and Spanky got em all. Good going guys.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

nice job on getting them i was wishing i was out but so it goes next time maybe?????


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

any problems with ice? Thinking of going on Monday


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry guys for the short first post. Not easy posting from a phone!

No problems with ice PDNaz!

Water at the mouth of Turtle was 37 degrees. Water out by the cans was 33.5 in most of the areas we hit.

BEST bite came in the stained water. Once we hit cleaner water, marks and fish disappeared. We ran mostly 1.0-1.1MPH but did a lot of "S" turns and we did have quite a few fish come on the inside turns. One even hit as the board was being let out.
There was some AWESOME marks north of B Can but we could not get those to go.
Overall, AWESOME day to be on the water. Wish we could have stayed a little longer to get that last one.

Back out tomorrow.....MAYBE. Will make that call in the morning when we see what's going on with the rain/wind.

Sundance


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Great marks N of kelleys but no takers, great marks n of Niagera but only 1 biter, great marks N of B can and no takers, it all kinda reminds me of those May marks off Huron that nobody can catch. 

Add to this the fact that the white fish population is expanding and some commercial guys hit the jackpot with them this fall, and it just makes me wonder....are we trying to catch white fish?

I'd say it is at least a possibility, and I'm not going to spent too long over fish that don't want to play. They could be the wrong flavor.

When we caught walleyes yesterday, we were on good marks, but the marks N of Niagera were much better....and nothin. 

Just be aware.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Its always great to have you aboard Jim. We didn't drop any today but we didn't limit out either. Couldn't have asked for better weather in January. I'll have Nic take a look at the E-tec early this week so we can hopefully be ready to fish the next available day without worry from that miss that was happening.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

There where some really nice marks out there...spent all day chasing 9 am to 1 pm...nothing.. then went to A can where the water was stained and hooked up day before...it was like a switch ...didnt matter about color but if my lead was 55 or 60 it was fish on.. kept a limit of really nice ones and let about 8 more go...fishing was good from 2 to dark. went 14 for 14 and lost none...which was amazing cause i was by myself...reeling, steering, take board off, reeling, steering and netting.....what a blast!! 

all fish came on reef runners.

Also would like to thank Stedke for fishing with me in the 30 mph wind gusts on Friday.. hopefully we can take the big boat out next time..wont get as wet in those 4 footers..
Jim had some great stories and helpful tips and tricks..

Thanks Jim...and dont forget I still have those trolling bags..


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Triton175, leadcorebean, and I went 11/13 W/NW of Niagara reef, didn't try anywhere else. Smaller size fish. Reef runners best 60/70 back at 1 mph. Took one on a husky early. We set up in very clear water and trolled NE into the stained water. Marks were very scattered.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Great job ecnadus! Everyone we talked to coming in at Mazuriks was skunked.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

What did everyone's temp read? Mine is off a little. Read 31 deg.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Sadydag, Yea, well next time we're going to Columbus I'll calL & maybe we can meet somewhere.
No need to mail them, 1st time they've been wet all year.

Great job on the fish....wow 14 for 14 solo. That's terrific. Bet you won't forget that day for a while.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

ya just north of where we set up friday.... the bounty...yum yum eat em up!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like someone knows the way of the knife. Nice mess of fillets.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Tomb-
Mine also read 31 degrees for the water temperature Saturday.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Ecnadnus whaled on em today. Got 12 by 2:30 after starting at 10. 1/2 way between A & B a mile or so South (just N of Crane). No details. I'm sure he'll post.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I was reading 33 to 33.5 degrees.


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

temp was 34


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the temps.

Sady: You had one incredible trip!


----------

